# Tricky DL Issue - Ideas?



## motl (Mar 3, 2014)

I currently have a G2 license, obtained this past summer. I had a G2 when I was younger but let it expire because I didn't use it. I bused everywhere when I was in university as Ottawa has a decent enough transportation system. A stupid decision in hindsight, but oh well. 

I will be able to get my full G next summer.

However, I am looking to change careers and some options require a G. Most of them have long recruitment cycles so if I apply in the next 1-3 months, I'd have the G before I start. Problem is, I just moved to Quebec where the probationary license is two years instead of one. I'm trying to figure out what to do. My thoughts:

1. Move back to ON once I'm eligible for a G
2. Stay with family in ON once I'm eligible for G
3. Move back to ON temporarily for the G and then move back to QC
4. ??

Here's the issue. If I get these any of these jobs, most will require training in random cities (meaning I won't need a residence at all). So if I move to ON in say July and start job training in August, I have to transfer the lease for that apartment right away (on top of doing the same for my QC apartment) unless I can find month to month (rare here). If the process takes longer than expected, then obviously it's less annoying with each passing month.

I could also move temporarily to ON by moving in with my family for a month. I could get the G and stay with family or split time between my QC apartment and ON family residence (to maintain ON residence status) until starting the job (note: I'd know in advance if I had these jobs, so going to ON to get the G would be with knowledge that I have a job lined up). 

Any other ideas? I'm not trying to commit fraud or anything (pretending to live in ON to get G), but just trying to avoid moving back fully (new apartment) only to leave right after. Is it possible to stay with family and get my license switched over if I don't have an ON lease or utility bills in my name?

Hope my rambling made sense.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I move often and had a licence in nearly each province by now

What I would do in your situation: Use your parent's address as your residence until you are settled more permanently.. For income taxes, the deciding factor is your residence on Dec 31st. For driver's licence lots of people have out of province licences. The dangerous part is your auto insurance which is often based on your residence/work.. just let them know if you start working in QC to avoid any risk of a denied claim.. but your work vehicle shouldn't require personal auto insurance anyways. The way Quebec insurance works, it is more dangerous to have Quebec insurance while driving in Ontario than vice versa.

Administration wise, Quebec is a nation within a nation and I wouldn't open up that can of worms before you need to. There is a quasi immigration process to jump through (even for people who were born in Quebec and moved away for some time..) and you won't actually get a Quebec licence on day 1, or month 1, if you begged (they will call you eventually..) It's a great place to live and the houses are priced much better, but there is really no rush to switch over your licence right way. IIRC, they will put you back on probation licence unless you are +25.. even if you'd driven for 10 years already..

Financially and admin wise, you are best to stick with Ontario as long as you can.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

motl said:


> 1. I will be able to get my *full G next summer.*
> 2. some options *require a G*.


*1.* In case you were to move back to Ontario, are you aware that you could get your G license in 8 months instead of 12 after the G2, provided you took a ministry approved driver education course? [u might want to confirm with the ministry in case they changed rules].

*2.* I realize employers list the license as G, but would they necessarily reject a G2? Having zero blood alcohol level, plus 1 person per working seat-belt, are the only G2 restrictions [those 19 and under have additional restrictions]. Once upon a time, I don't think one could even rent a car with a G2 license, but I believe that has changed as well?


----------



## motl (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

The 8-month window you're thinking of applies to G1 -> G2, not G2 -> G. 

And yes, in this case it must not be a probationary license. 

Re: m3s - The only major issue comes with insurance. I work in insurance right now, so have knowledge about requirements. Unless I want to risk a claim being denied, my insurance is supposed to be switched over within 30 days of changing provinces. I'm already stretching that to 60 by keeping 'dual residences' until Dec 31st to avoid paying QC taxes. The other associated issue is that insurance companies (like mine) do not want to insure out of province licenses. When I switch my policy to a QC policy, I will have 30 days to get a QC license.

This means I can't really maintain my ON stuff until next summer. Although I am temporarily maintaining 'dual residences' for tax purposes, my car stays in QC most nights and thus should be insured on QC. I can roll the dice, but I would almost certainly have an auto claim denied since my company would know I knew what I was doing was concealing my new address. Funnily enough, this actually works in their benefit since my QC policy will be 50% of my ON policy.

So I have to get my QC documents at some point, and planned on doing so in early January. My only real concern was whether I'd be able to switch them all back using my family's address next summer. Also, there's this from the Drivetest site:



> If you have less than two years of full class driving experience, you may get credit for your experience for graduated licencing and be issued a Class G2 or M2 licence. Once you have a total of two years of driving experience, you may take the G or M road test to earn full driving privileges.


I assume they mean all driving experience (learners included) since the G2 wait period is normally one year. I'll probably give the MTO a call to make sure I won't be screwing up any of my experience by switching to Quebec in the interim.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

motl said:


> I can roll the dice, but I would almost certainly have an auto claim denied since my company would know I knew what I was doing was concealing my new address. Funnily enough, this actually works in their benefit since my QC policy will be 50% of my ON policy.
> 
> So I have to get my QC documents at some point, and planned on doing so in early January. My only real concern was whether I'd be able to switch them all back using my family's address next summer.


Can't you just tell your insurance company that you will be working in QC for 6 months?? That's what I would do, and what many people do (there's lots of seasonal out-of-province workers all over Canada) Switching DL for 6 months seems excessive to me

Insurance is cheaper in QC, but don't forget the insurance built into the QC car registration (unlike the rest of Canada afaik) Also, QC is the only province that asks if and how much you will drive outside of the nation, I mean province, so I assume this costs extra

While the insurance is likely far cheaper overall, the income tax will pick up the slack! Cheap day care though..


----------



## motl (Mar 3, 2014)

Like I said, I work for the insurance company. Perhaps all aren't the same, but no that would not fly with my underwriters. It comes down to where the car is parked over night most of the time. If the principal address of the driver (ie. where that person sleeps) is in Province A, then the insurance should be there as well - the car should be plated there for obvious reasons. It wouldn't really be an issue except in the event of a claim. If I'm in an accident near my home in QC and have to explain what I'm doing there at 8 AM on a weekday, it might not be too difficult to investigate and figure out that I have a home there. If they determine that that home is essentially my primary residence and I choose to conceal that fact (unlike with a regular person who could play dumb, I obviously know the rules) then my claim would most certainly be denied.

Perhaps other companies aren't the same, I'm not sure.

However, even the QC driving bureau states I have 3 months to switch my license over. I'm maintaining 'dual residency' until Dec 31st, but it isn't really sustainable (without simply pretending) over the next 6-7 months.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

motl said:


> Perhaps other companies aren't the same, I'm not sure.
> 
> However, even the QC driving bureau states I have 3 months to switch my license over. I'm maintaining 'dual residency' until Dec 31st, but it isn't really sustainable (without simply pretending) over the next 6-7 months.


I know there exist insurance policies that allow people to work temporarily out-of-province for up to 6 months. Lots of East coasters work out west or up north for months of the year, as are many Canadian snowbirds out-of-country for the winter etc. It would be ridiculous to switch DL every 3 months

For the 3 months rule.. it is definitely a rule that is often bent.. temp workers and students don't change their licence every 3 months. If you are moving permanently yes, but it is also not something the cops are going to fine you for (although Ont plates will catch the SQ's attention)

Funny thing is when I get pulled over for expired stickers on the windshield etc.. revisiting provinces I lived in years ago lol. Never asked to show proof of residency with an out-of-province licence though (besides the SQ, cops are usually less interested in the tourists)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

motl said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The 8-month window you're thinking of applies to G1 -> G2, not G2 -> G.


Sorry, my mistake. The minimum w. period for G is indeed 20 months [8+12].


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

When I moved from AB to ON, I was supposed to change both the car and the DL after 30 days. I decided to keep them until the car licence expired (7 months). It saved me a couple of tickets.


----------

